# Looking for first Olympic recurve bow.



## Bookcase00 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm 6' 3" and draw about 33". Im on a student budget so I can't go super high end on this one. I've been looking at the Hoyt Horizon with the long Excel limbs, I've been told that will run about $380, which is perfect. Are there other options in the same price range that would be better, my biggest concern is draw length. My previous bow is an Impala from PSE, thats a 60" and designed for a 40# at 28" draw, which is why I think it finally broke, though it did last for 3 years. Thoughts comments, other things i should consider/ definitely need to get would all be appreciated.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you will get a better reply on the F.I.T.A OR FIELD ARCHERY SECTION IN THE FORUM...........


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Mike is right. The guys over in the FITA section are great for questions like that. Many of them are high level coaches and even a couple of former Olympic team members.

Another place to browse the available Oly recurves, is the Lancaster Archery Supply website. Excellent selection of recurves.

Allen


----------



## Bookcase00 (Sep 17, 2012)

ahh okay, thanks guys, Im new here so I had no clue where to post what XD Thanks for the help.


----------

